# Juicy Joes finally back in business



## ShaneW (23/1/15)

Firstly... wish you all the best for 2015, hope its gonna an amazing year for all of you!
We would to thank you all for the continued support and apologise for any inconvenience caused during the shut down period.

Juicy Joes is finally back in business!

To kick things off, we are offering a 10% discount for any orders placed this weekend.
Use the coupon code ecigssa when checking out.

We are offering a temporary collection service to Cape Town customers who can collect from either Kenridge, Durbanville or Milnerton.

There is minimal 6mg Juice available but quite a selection of 12 & 18mg. For those minor mg vapers, we have plenty stock on its way, due in around 2 weeks... both 3 & 6mg.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Yiannaki (23/1/15)

ShaneW said:


> Firstly... wish you all the best for 2015, hope its gonna an amazing year for all of you!
> We would to thank you all for the continued support and apologise for any inconvenience caused during the shut down period.
> 
> Juicy Joes is finally back in business!
> ...


Off to shop as we speak

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/1/15)

Order placed 

Welcome back bud! 

Thanks for the discount!


----------



## ShaneW (23/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Order placed
> 
> Welcome back bud!
> 
> Thanks for the discount!



Got it, Thank you kindly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/1/15)

Welcome back @ShaneW 

Wishing you all the best for the year ahead !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/1/15)

Welcome back @ShaneW

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (24/1/15)

Thank god !! I need to get Blend 4 ... I got some from @Gazzacpt and its moer lekker 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (25/1/15)

Order Placed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/1/15)

Welcome back @ShaneW 
All the best for 2015!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

